# Durban to Ngwenya



## Jos (19/7/16)

Good Morning,

I was hoping some of the forumites could help with this - the 4x4 forums are all dead at the moment.

We are heading up to Ngwenya Lodge (Komatipoort) from Durban and I am busy planning our route.

By the looks of things it is quite a lot quicker to travel through Swaziland as opposed to via Badplaas/Baberton?

Looking at the maps I suppose the shortest route will be N2 to Golela and then from there MR8 to Mananga and then onto the lodge.

I haven't traveled through the Swazi before but have been through Zim and Botswana a couple of times. Are the border requirements pretty much the same?



Passports
UBC - one minor travelling with both parents
Car Reg and licence docs
Border letter from Bank and Insurance
Will I need Third Party Insurance?
Do I have to pay for anything? Carbon tax ect?
Do they accept ZAR at the border and at the garages?


Obviously we will be travelling with a fair amount of groceries for our holiday - will that be an issue?

Are the roads in a fair condition?

I see on the AA website that Mananga operates between 7h00 and 18h00 but can't find anything for Golela - are their operating times the same?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arbdullah (19/7/16)

Jos said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I was hoping some of the forumites could help with this - the 4x4 forums are all dead at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hello. 

I'm at Ngwenya atm. Got here via exactly the same route that you're planning to follow. 

The Golela Border is an absolute pleasure to use. They asked for my passport, squinted at my license disk, peered into my boot, and waved me through. There's a R50 fee that you have to pay for your vehicle on the Swazi side. You shouldn't have any problems with your groceries, although they do ask if you have any alcohol. 

As far as roads go, there's about 15-20kms of badly rutted roads after the Siteki turn. After that though, you're good. Google Maps got me all the way to Mananga, and Komatipoort is about 60kms after that. 

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jos (20/7/16)

Thx a bunch - exactly the info I was looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

